

List of government surveillance projects - gasull
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_government_surveillance_projects

======
PavlovsCat
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Core](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Core)

Wow. Just wow.

